# Ersten Buchstabe im String filtern..



## fiction (15. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Undzwar brauch ich hilfe bei folgendem:

Ich habe einen String (chatData) mit dem Inhalt 


```
cFoobar
```

Aus diesem String möchte ich nun das "c" welches vor dem "Foobar" steht quasi rausfiltern, so dass ich später eine If basteln kann, die wie folgt aussehen soll.


```
If Command = "c" then
MsgBox "Bla"
End If
```

Ich hoffe das war verständlich. Ich will einfach nur aus dem (chatData) String den ersten Buchstabe rausfiltern, so dass sich "c" in (Command) wiederfindet.

Ich habe mir schon die Split() Funktion angeguckt. Bisher hab ich es jedoch nur mittels Trennzeichen geschafft, einen String zu teilen. Wie ich den ersten Buchstabe in Command reinbekomm, hab ich bisher nicht rausgefunden.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruß Fiction


----------



## Badboyws (15. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

prinzipiell ganz einfach. Ich setz vorraus das chatData vom Datentyp String ist.


```
' deklarieren  der Variablen
Dim newString As String

' zerteilen des String
newString = Left(chatData, 1) ' v.l. 1 Buchstabe

If newString = "c" Then
  MsgBox ....
End If
```

Viel Spass


----------



## fiction (15. August 2007)

Re,

Ah, korrekt. Werd ich später mal testen, wenn ich Zeit habe.

Danke dir schonmal!


----------

